# Проблемы с мужской половой сферой после массажа



## PashaU96 (17 Окт 2020)

Добрый вечер! У меня такая ситуация, массажист делал массаж грудного и поясничного отдела + ставил банки на спину, после 3 или 4 сеанса начались боли в мошонке, потом появились боли в низу живота, в копчике, а спустя 2 недели пропала эрекция.
Заметил, что он 2 большими пальцами на какие то точки нажимал на ягодицах бедра. Подскажите, мог он там какой то нерв зацепить пальцами или спазм мышцы может какой то случился? Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (17 Окт 2020)

@PashaU96, здравствуйте!
Кто и в связи с чем направил Вас на массаж?
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## PashaU96 (17 Окт 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> @PashaU96, здравствуйте!
> Кто и в связи с чем направил Вас на массаж?


Никто не направлял, спина болела немного, решил походить на массаж, года 2 назад уже делал массаж у этого массажиста.
Снимки есть старые, им по 5 лет наверное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2020)

Надо купить Сиалис и принять. Потом к девчонкам.
И потом нам скажете, получилось или нет.
По полученным результатам можно попытаться что-то оценить.


----------



## PashaU96 (18 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! Попробую.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2020)

Ждём все. Большинство с нетерпением.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (18 Окт 2020)

Сиалис или виагра - эт хорошо. Но тут же явно неврология. Хотя человек ни возраст, ничего не указал)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2020)

@Sergei_Vorobey, откуда такой вывод?
И что Вы имеете в виду под "неврологией"!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Имею в виду нарушения периферической нс. Ведь эрекция просто так не пропадет у нестарого мужчины. Тем более, там же различается либидо и эрекция. С первым, я так понял, все хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Имею в виду нарушения периферической нс. Ведь эрекция просто так не пропадет у нестарого мужчины. Тем более, там же различается либидо и эрекция. С первым, я так понял, все хорошо.


А сиалис и виагра на что действует?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Давайте инструкцию глянем.

*Фармакологическое действие*
_ 
Силденафил - мощный селективный ингибитор цГМФ-специфической фосфодиэстеразы типа 5 (ФДЭ5).
Реализация физиологического механизма эрекции связана с высвобождением оксида азота (NO) в кавернозном теле во время сексуальной стимуляции. Это, в свою очередь, приводит к увеличению уровня цГМФ, последующему расслаблению гладкомышечной ткани кавернозного тела и увеличению притока крови.
Силденафил не оказывает прямого расслабляющего действия на изолированное кавернозное тело человека, но усиливает эффект NO посредством ингибирования ФДЭ5, которая ответственна за распад цГМФ.
Силденафил селективен в отношении ФДЭ5 in vitro, его активность в отношении ФДЭ5 превосходит активность в отношении других известных изоферментов фосфодиэстеразы: ФДЭ6 - в 10 раз; ФДЭ1 - более чем в 80 раз; ФДЭ2, ФДЭ4, ФДЭ7-ФДЭ11 - более чем в 700 раз. Силденафил в 4000 раз более селективен в отношении ФДЭ5 по сравнению с ФДЭЗ, что имеет важнейшее значение, поскольку ФДЭЗ является одним из ключевых ферментов регуляции сократимости миокарда.
Обязательным условием эффективности силденафила является сексуальная стимуляция. Силденафил восстанавливает нарушенную эректильную функцию в условиях сексуальной стимуляции за счет увеличения при тока крови к кавернозным телам полового члена._


Ингибирует _ФДЭ5  и училивает действие оксида азота. То есть на сосуды. А что просиходит при повреждении позвоночника? Поможет ли это?_


----------



## BlackND (19 Окт 2020)

У меня знакомый массажист триггерные точки по методу Лукьянова проминает, так он чуть ли не набалдашниками ЖЕЛЕЗНЫМИ с шариками продавливает и никто вроде после него не жаловался.
Я думаю там проблема чувак очканул и поэтому такая беда..

Как вариант исключения можно к Урологу сходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Давайте инструкцию глянем....


Ключевые слова вот эти
- _во время сексуальной стимуляции_
Сексуальная стимуляция (порновидео) на что действует?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Почему порно сразу? Ну если порно, то через глаз в зрительную область оттуда в кору и дальше в лимбическую систему а она уже дальше в переферию передает видимо. Но когда на перефирии повреждение, то как она передаст?)


----------



## BlackND (19 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ключевые слова вот эти
> - _во время сексуальной стимуляции_
> Сексуальная стимуляция (порновидео) на что действует?



да я в свое время с Урологом общался пофиг говорит че ты принимаешь если нет Объекта или он не вставляет. То таблетка может и не подействовать.. Были случаи когда от волнения даже у порноактеров на кастингах не получалось..тут дело такое.))
А по препаратам мне он рекомендовал Левитру говорит ее можно с алкоголем в случае чего а остальные нельзя..но потом все нормализовалось.. но такие вещи надо через доктора а то слишком много сожрет человек и беда будет..там чуть ли по 1/4 говорил доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Почему порно сразу? Ну если порно, то через глаз в зрительную область оттуда в кору и дальше в лимбическую систему а она уже дальше в переферию передает видимо. Но когда на перефирии повреждение, то как она передаст?)


Правильно, а если передаст, то поражения на периферии нет.
Правильно?


BlackND написал(а):


> да я в свое время с Урологом общался пофиг говорит че ты принимаешь если нет объекта или он не вставляет. То таблетка может и не подействовать.. Были случаи когда от волнения даже у порноактеров на кастингах не получалось..тут дело такое.))


Зачем принимать без объекта?
Надо принимать как раз именно для ОБЪЕКТА!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, а если передаст, то поражения на периферии нет.
> Правильно?


Так правильно. Но как видно не передает) Тут же на психологические проблемы не похоже было судя по описанию. То есть человек сам не понял почему вдруг резко передача оборвалась)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> ...человек сам не понял почему вдруг резко передача оборвалась)


Так об этом речь. Принимаем препарат и идем к опытной девушке, лучше с пониженной социальной ответственностью.
И тогда только можно оценить.
И как раз при таких жалобах, всегда передает!
А иначе будете лечить не то место.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принимаем препарат и идем к опытной девушка, лучше с пониженной социальной ответственностью.


Какой странный совет, доктор. Главное, чтобы после такой девушки еще что-нибудь лечить не пришлось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Какой странный совет, доктор...


??? Вы имеете ввиду травматические повреждения?
Но мозги-то, есть? Эти препараты на мыслительную способность не влияют.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Не, я про вирусно-инфекционные)


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И как раз при таких жалобах, всегда передает!


ну это хорошо, если так. то есть дело не в корешках думаете? ну ладно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> ...то есть дело не в корешках думаете?


По соответствию жалоб и описанного поражения позвоночника, да.


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Не, я про вирусно-инфекционные)


Если девушка с пониженной социальной ответственностью, то, думаю, наоборот скорее.


----------



## PashaU96 (21 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо купить Сиалис и принять. Потом к девчонкам.
> И потом нам скажете, получилось или нет.


Добрый вечер! В общем, попробовал Ваш метод, все работает, только раньше при возбуждении "боец"был готов скажем так через 5 секунд, то на этот раз надо было ждать 15 секунд где то. Да.и забыл написать в тот раз, боль отдает в ноги, вплоть до пальцев ног.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2020)

То есть, всё работает,
А вот если бы между головой и хозяйством была разорвана связь, то не сработало!
То есть проблема в голове!
К психиатру-психотерапевту.


----------



## PashaU96 (21 Окт 2020)

Связь с головой и хозяйством это понятно, но разве не может быть, что где то спазм мышцы пошел или нерв какой то зажат и тогда связь уже идет мышцы-нерв=хозяйство?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2020)

Так, приняв таблетку, Вы что, сняли этот спазм?
А действие таблетки прошло и спазм снова вернулся!
Вообразить можно многое, а вот исправить не все.


----------



## PashaU96 (22 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно,спасибо!


----------

